

Tell HN: In case you're interested, I'm selling my webapp wrttn.in - jmonegro
https://flippa.com/auctions/116170/Wrttn-in---A-popular-unique-web-app-

======
jmonegro
I'm using it mainly to fund ongoing projects, as I, the broke college student,
have run out of cash. The last bit of money I had to my name was spent on the
flippa listing.

~~~
ziadbc
What framework did you use to create this site?

~~~
prawn
From the Flippa description: "The app is built on the simple ruby web
framework Sinatra and runs on Heroku."

------
rubyrescue
sold. the other six 'online notepad' options are terrible. this should be #1.
the only thing i'm going to change is stick an ad for one of my sites
(inboxSEO) on it. also, i'm a sucker for helping out starving college
students.

~~~
gaustin
Lucky. I was verifying my account by phone when you bought it out from under
me.

I was totally looking forward to playing with that bundle of code.

------
yellow
TIL: there is a website for buying and selling websites.

~~~
ig1
The problem is that it mixes in content sites with tech apps. I'd be quite
interested in buying small but interesting apps, but as the moment I have to
wade through a tonne of content sites so it's not worth my while.

~~~
jmonegro
I know, I've been thinking about setting up a marketplace just for webapps
because of this reason.

~~~
pepsi_can
That sounds like a neat idea. I wonder if you are interested in teaming up to
implement something like this.

~~~
obilgic
me too .

~~~
bemmu
Flippa without the crud. Would use.

------
prawn
Wasn't aware of <http://embed.ly> \- thanks, looks useful!

~~~
jmonegro
Ha! you're welcome, I guess. They're a YC company I think.

------
petercooper
Why was the auction so short? They usually drag on for a while on Flippa. I
was disappointed to see it had sold ;-)

~~~
gaustin
It got bought out within minutes of being posted. The price was incredibly
low. Sure, I could build that app, but it would cost (in time) several times
the buy-it-now price of $350 to get it to the same level of polish.

It doesn't hurt that the guy who built it is a somewhat known quantity around
here.

I think the market for solid micro apps is strong, you just can't find them on
Flippa and other site-selling sites. I'm definitely interested in buying these
sorts of things, anyway.

~~~
petercooper
Ah, I hadn't realized there was a BIN on it. Can't believe he set it so low :)

